# Causes for positive TPO antibodies



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just curious what the different causes were for testing positive for TPO antibodies. I was diagnosed with hashis from positive TPO antibodies and I do believe that it is a thyroid problem. That being said what other things should I look into?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cancer, unfortunately.

One can lead toward Hashi's via blood work, but you do need a FNA for a firm diagnosis. Which is handy as it can also *knock on wood* rule out cancer.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

I also read that they could show up if you have anemia or sjorgens. I think its has to be the thyroid because of the major symptoms its causing. I go in for an ultrasound next week...will that detect cancer if it is present?(do you have to have a nodule/goiter to have cancer?)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, a u/s will show you the size/shape of the thyroid and/or the size and some characteristics of the nodules, but it can't diagnose cancerous vs/ non-cancerous nodules.

I think (but someone correct me if I'm wrong) there has to be nodules for more semi-advanced cancer...but every cancer has to start with a cell or two, which would not show up as nodules. I would, again, press for the FNA to 1) formally dx you will Hashi's and 2) rule out cancer, because its easier to treat if its caught early.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it common for nodules to be found during an ultrasound even if your thyroid feels normal on the outside?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had five [cancerous] nodules. Two (the largest) could easily be palpitated, three could not. Of the three that could not be palpitated, only one showed up on the u/s.

I don't know if it is "normal" or not, but its certainly possible to have nodules that are not easily felt. My former assistant had something like six that she reported her doctor had difficulty feeling.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I had five [cancerous] nodules. Two (the largest) could easily be palpitated, three could not. Of the three that could not be palpitated, only one showed up on the u/s.
> 
> I don't know if it is "normal" or not, but its certainly possible to have nodules that are not easily felt. My former assistant had something like six that she reported her doctor had difficulty feeling.


Oh, yes. I would not say that is a frequent finding but nodules could be deep within. Also, a goiter will take the path of least resistance and they have been known to grow inward and downward.

That is why an ultra-sound or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) is always a good idea.


----------

